# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Feja dhe qytetërimi

## Iliri88

Nga te gjitha fete e botes, kemi vetem tri fe te cilat jane rritur me shpejtesi neper bote, por ne te njejten kohe, jane pothuajse te vetmet fe ne thelbin e te cilave qendron kercenimi.

Ne fene Cifute, Kristjane dhe Islame, kercenimi i njeriut me perfundim ne "ferrin" e pafund eshte baza themelore e shperndarjes se tyre.  Pyetja shtrohet:  C'eshte bere me gjeneratat qe jetuan ne kete planet para lindjes se ketyre feve? Duke qene se edhe ne jemi nje popull qe ka egzistuar me mijera vjet para lindjes dhe paraqitjes se ketyre feve, ku perfunduan stergjysherit tane te cilet besonin ne fene Pagane?  

E para qe i dergoi te gjithe ne ferr ka qene feja Kristjane e cila erdhi ne trojet ilire shume mepare sesa feja Islame.  Feja Kristjane u paraqit para njeriut me rrugen e Krishtit si nje menyre te vetme per te arritur "parajsen."  Ata qe nuk do te besonin, do te perfundonin ne ferrin e perjetshem te cilin kleriket e asaj kohe, si edhe keta te sotem, e pershkruanin si nje vend te vuajteve pafund shpirterore.  Nga te gjitha fenomenat e natyres, zjarri ka qene i frikshem per njeriun sepse plaga e te djegurit vazhdon te shkaktoje dhimbje fizike per nje kohe te gjate prandaj ishte zjarri qe u be mjedisi i zgjedhur i ferrit.  Per njeriun e gjore, frikes se jetes, frikes nga padituria duhej ti shtohej edhe frika e tmerri i mbasjetes.  Ne nje kohe kur kerkonim driten, cifuterit na sollen erresiren dhe Evropa perfundoi ne "dark ages" per shekuj te tere.

Pastaj erdhi ne Shqiperi feja Islame.  Duke patur parasysh se feja kristjane e kishte krijuar ferrin e mbasjetes para tyre, ketyre kopeve te azise u duhej qe te krijonin nje ferr per ata qe nuk u besonin.  Ky ferr ishte ferri i realitetit, ferri para ferrit.  Konvertimi me force, djegja, prerja, kasaphanja, perdhunimi dhe masakrimi i femrave, keto ishin te bazuara ne vete librin e tyre te shenjte dhe te justifikuara ne lufte kundra atyre qe tani nuk besonin ne fjalen e nje tregtarit dhe kriminelit Arab me emrin Muhamed.  Ata qe besonin ne Jezusin nga frika e ferrit, tani u duhej te besonin ne Muhamedin nga frika e torturimit dhe vdekjes.  Per 25% te popullsise Arbereshe, e vetmja rruge e shpetimit ishte ikja nga trojet e tyre dhe vendosja ne Itali.  Ishte hera e pare ne historine e popullit ilir qe nje pjese kaq e madhe e popullsise (1/4) te vraponte prej tokave te tyre.  Sigurisht kjo kishte te bente me natyren barbare te pushtuesit aziatik i cili ishte nga nje kulture dhe rrace barbare ashtu sic eshte edhe rraca sllave e serbeve sot.  Keta te fundit e treguan barbarizmin e tyre ne Kosove.

Ne epoken Pagane, frikes se jetes dhe te mosditurise, njeriu pagan i Europes po i pergjigjej me zhvillimin e filozofise dhe te shkences ashtu sic kishin bere edhe paganet ne civilizimet e Babilonise dhe Egjyptit.  Me driten e Zotave te tyre ndertonin qytetshtete, krijonin mrekullite artistike qe edhe bota moderne i ruan si thesare te nje epoke shume te ndritur ne te cilen fjalet dhe koncepti i demokracise dhe republikes jane te rrenjosura.

Si eshte e mundur qe ne nje epoke te ndritur, vazhdojme te jemi skllever te feve semitike?  Si eshte e mundur qe vazhdojne ta percajne popullin shqiptar me kaq lehtesi duke i zhdukur identitetin dhe duke e bere ate pjese te grupit "jam cifut" os "jam arab?"  Europa dhe America bene te mundur zhvillimin e tyre vetem me sfidimin e fese Kristjane dhe refuzimin e fese Islame.  Shikoni boten dhe do gjeni se atje ku jane ngulur fete semitike, ku kontrolli i tyre arrin kulmin, ne te njejten kohe edhe injoranca, prapambetja, mjerimi, terrori, arrijne kulmin.

Per mendimin tim, populli shqiptar nuk duhet te jete i pafe por ai duhet ti kthehet fese se tij origjinale, fese se ilireve. Dhe duhet te rindertojme Tempujt e shkaterruar nga feja kristjane dhe barbarizmi islam.  Zotat jane te pavdekshem dhe kembengules ashtu sic eshte gjuha e Ilireve c'mimi i se ciles eshte me i larte se ndonje fe semitike apo kulture arabe sepse kur themi "Zot" ajo dihet se eshte fjala Ilire per te Madhin Zeus.


Le ti japim fund frikes se ngulur dhe ti hapim rrugen drites se bardhe.  Le te mos grindemi me njeni tjetrin, te mos krenohemi se i takojme nje feje apo nje kulture te huaj dhe te urrejme njeni tjetrin per shkakun e tyre, por ta kuptojme se i takojme nje urdherit me te larte.  I takojme atij urdher qe na ka mbajtur te gjalle per mijera e mijera vjet.


Ju jap bekimin dhe driten e Apollonit. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## iliria e para

Ilir, jam me ty.

----------


## Nika

Ilir! Di se religjioni i vërtetë është Dashuria e Vërtetë, jo dogmat fetare! Nëse të kuptova je për religjionin e Zeusit?! Ilirët kanë pasur shumë zotër.
Zeusi mos gaboj, edhe ai ka ndëshkuar...

----------


## Orku

Pa dashur te te ofendoj aspak shkrimi yt Ilir eshte teper siperfaqesor dhe ne mjaft raste kalon ne gjera te paverteta.

Nuk deshiroj te hyj ne detaje pasi jam i bindur qe nuk do te merremi vesh por dua te te them dicka.

Profeti Muhamed (a.s) mbrojtjen me te forte (prej njerezve) gjate periudhes me te veshtire te jetes ka pasur xhaxhain e tij Hamzen (r.a) te cilin e vrau me heshte nje mercenar i kundershtareve te tij teksa po luftonte ne mes te betejes. Koha kaloi dhe Profeti triumfoi. Nuk denoi apo ndeshkoi as ata qe e kishin paguar ate vrasje dhe as mercenarin nderkohe qe vetem nje fjale e tij do te kishte mjaftuar per te bere drejtesi. Te duket gje sjellje krimineli ??

Thua se ne Kuran sanksionohet tortura dhe poshtersite e tjera qe ke permendur. Nuk e di se nga e ke kete informacion por nese te vjen nga injoranca mundohu t'i largohesh sepse po thua genjeshtra.

----------


## Iliri88

Mistik,

Nuk e di nese ke bere pyetje apo ke arritur konkluzione.  Sidoqofte, edhe thenja "religjioni i vërtetë është Dashuria e Vërtetë" mund te quhet thjesht nje dogme fetare apo jo? Per disa te tjere, ajo fraza jote mund te trajtohet si blasfemi dhe denimi me vdekje nga torturat do te kryhej ne nje ceremoni festive fetare.  Shembuj ke plot nga historia kristjane dhe realiteti islam.

Persa i perket ndeshkimeve te Zeusit, per cilat e ke fjalen ti?  Cili nga Zotat pagane ka thene "ose beso mua ose shko ne ferr?"  
Mos harro se kush i ka djegur njerezit vetem se nuk donin te besonin ne nje bote te rrafshet dhe pastaj do flasim per ndeshkimet fetare.

Persa i perket Dashurise se Vertete, ne fene pagane te Ilireve ajo ka qene lartesuar me Afroditen e cila eshte perendia e dashurise.  Duhet te kuptojme se vlera e dashurise ne fene pagane ka qene shume me larte sesa ne ato semitike.   Deshmi e kesaj jane rrenojat e tempujve te Afrodites ne boten e lashte pagane.

----------


## Iliri88

"Nuk deshiroj te hyj ne detaje pasi jam i bindur qe nuk do te merremi vesh por dua te te them dicka.

Profeti Muhamed (a.s) mbrojtjen me te forte (prej njerezve) gjate periudhes me te veshtire te jetes ka pasur xhaxhain e tij Hamzen (r.a) te cilin e vrau me heshte nje mercenar i kundershtareve te tij teksa po luftonte ne mes te betejes. Koha kaloi dhe Profeti triumfoi. Nuk denoi apo ndeshkoi as ata qe e kishin paguar ate vrasje dhe as mercenarin nderkohe qe vetem nje fjale e tij do te kishte mjaftuar per te bere drejtesi. Te duket gje sjellje krimineli ??"

Orku,

As un nuk kerkoj ofendimin personal te ndonje anetarit te forumit por nese gjate kritikes se fese dhe kultures arabe ndonjeni ketu ofendohet, ai eshte problemi i tyre dhe duhet te shikojne titullin e forumit qe thote "Forumi Shqiptar."

Persa i perket atij faktit nga jeta e Muhamedit, do te ishte mire sikur te kishim pjese te librave me numrin e faqes etj. ku jane shkruajtur.  As un nuk dua te futem ne detaje, por kam plot fakte nga libra te shkruajtura nga bota e orjentit dhe bashkekohesit e Muhamedit qe mbeshtesin termin e perdorur ne temen time.

Gjithashtu, te lutem mos me detyro qe te postoj ketu vargje nga kurani qe mbeshtesin c'do fjale qe kam shkruajtur ne temen time.

I

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Nese diskutoni nje teme te tille kaq serioze duhet te jeni ne seriozitetin e saj,mos shfryni inatin tuaj ndaj nje religjioni sepse nje fe e perqafuar nga me shume 1 miliarede e gjysem njerez nuk mund te quhet fe e "kopeve",iliri88,sepse nese ka ndonje fe qe eshte perhapur me shpate e me gjak ajo eshte pikerisht feja kristiane,kush i krijoi kryqezatat...nejse me mllefiste eshte e kote te diskutohet...

----------


## Mirush

Ti Ilir mundohesh te thuas dicka per fet, por kur nuk di mos tento te shpjegosh gjera qe nuk jan te verteta si psh (konvertimi me dhun ne fen islame). Ne qofte se njerzit jan kthyer ne fen islame me dhun, perse sot shum njerz po pranojn fen e verte fen Islam? Te lutem te kesh kujdes me ate fjalt qe ti perdor per Profetin Muhamed a.s. sepse eshte nje gje imorale te flasesh keshtu. 

Te lutem mos na flet rreth feve ne kete forum sepse nuk i perket kesaj forumi.

Me respekt 
Miri

----------


## Iliri88

Andrra,

Nuk dua te filloj me shkembimet personale sepse me duket se shume anetare duan ti kthejne temat ne grindje personale sidomos kur kane shume pak fakte dhe dituri per subjektet e temave. 


I

----------


## Nika

Ilir88!
Di se paganus /latinisht/ e kanë quajtur fshatarin injorant. Paganizmi dmth. mosnjohje të Zotit, besim në shumë zotër. Zotërat paganë nuk kanë thënë: "o më beso mua o shkon në ferr"!, por do kenë thënë: "o zbato urdhërin tim, o t'u pre koka"!
Besoj?, se paganët do kenë flijuar për çështje religjioze edhe njerëz. Buda, Krishti, Muhamedi, Mahavira, Meher Baba, Osho, Ramakrishna, Kabiri i Bengalit, etj. kanë lënë pasuri të vlefshme shpirtërore. Nga ajo që /dhe si/ shkruan nuk besoj se e ke të njohur çka dmth. dashuria e vërtetë! Thelbi i religjionit të vërtetë është: - çka nuk dëshiron me ta bërë kush, mos ia bër kujt!- Dashurinë e Vërtetë nëse e quan dogmë, atëherë çka nuk është dogmë? Paganizmi? I respektoj bindjet e çdo njeriu, edhe të tuat. Secili religjion për fat të keq ka bërë gabime, në emër të Zotit dhe të personave të mëdhenj religjioz, duke përfshirë edhe paganët. Këto faqe janë për religjiozët institucional, dhe nuk duhet ai që nuk u përket këtyre religjioneve t'i fyej at/a/o që i besojnë e i ushtrojnë.

----------


## Iliri88

"Di se paganus /latinisht/ e kanë quajtur fshatarin injorant. Paganizmi dmth. mosnjohje të Zotit, besim në shumë zotër. Zotërat paganë nuk kanë thënë: "o më beso mua o shkon në ferr"!, por do kenë thënë: "o zbato urdhërin tim, o t'u pre koka"!"

Menyra se si fillon temen tregon se nuk je i interesuar shume ne debatin e sinqerte.  Edhe un kam fjalorin latinisht por askund nuk gjeta fjalen "injorant" ne perkthimin e fjales paganus.  Pyetja del: nga e nxorre ti ate?  Sigurisht qe jo nga ndjenjat e arrogances ndaj njeriut qe jeton ne fshat sepse ajo do te ishte ne konflikt me religjionin tend te ri pra ate qe thua ti "- çka nuk dëshiron me ta bërë kush, mos ia bër kujt!" Gjithashtu, te lutem trego burimet e citimeve sic eshte ai i fundit. 

Persa i perket "Dashurise se Vertete" dhe nivelit tim te njohurise se saj, ato qe ke kerkuar te debatosh me duken si ceshtje personale, plotsisht jashte temes, dhe nuk e di nese forumi eshte vendi ku mund ta provosh njohurine e dashurise se vertete.  


I

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Nuk arrij ta kuptoj se sa paqesore mund te kene qene paganet shtazarake te lashtesise qe vetem per te plackitur e bere dyndje mbi popujt e tjere dinin.  Te jesh Kristian apo Mysliman nuk te ben me pak Shqiptar e as Izraelit apo Arab. Keto teori boshe qe te kthehemi komplet si komb tek paganizmat e ilireve shtazarake nuk i blen as nje femije.  Nese ti deshiron mund t'i nderosh  Perendite e antikitetit personalisht apo edhe te krijosh rrymen tende "fetare".  Por ajo c'ka eshte e vertete dhe qe i reziston koherave eshte ajo c'ka eshte hyjnore e jo njerezore.  Historia tregon qe vetem Zoti i Izraeliteve, Zoti i vertete, qe eshte edhe Zoti i Kristianeve e Myslimaneve i ka rezistuar kohes.

----------


## Iliri88

"Nuk arrij ta kuptoj se sa paqesore mund te kene qene paganet shtazarake te lashtesise qe vetem per te plackitur e bere dyndje mbi popujt e tjere dinin. Te jesh Kristian apo Mysliman nuk te ben me pak Shqiptar e as Izraelit apo Arab."

Sa per te qenurit paqesor, do te ishte mire te shikoje faktet e paqes se sotme boterore dhe do te gjejsh se lufta dhe terrori jane jo vetem pjese e shoqerive qe ti mbron, por jane te nxitura nga vete fete semitike.  Kur flet per 'shtazaraket' Ilire me aq zjarr, ti duhet te kesh parasysh se eshte gjuha e tyre qe je duke perdorur.  Ajo ne vehten e saj kerkon respekt dhe dashuri si rezistuese e kohes.

Kur flet per natyren shtazarake te botes se lashte, mos harro natyren shtazarake te terrorizmit  qe behet SOT ne emer te atij zotit qe ka "rezistuar kohen."  

Nje pjese e mire e botes nuk beson ne ate zotin tuaj te Izraelit dhe perseri jetojne ne paqe.  Shume prej tyre jetojne edhe ne zhvillim te plote teknologjik dhe ekonomik.  Me trego nje popull me paqedashes sesa popullin e Indise.  Sigurisht qe feja semitike shikon nje popull te tille si njerez qe vetem kane lindur per te vdekur dhe per te kaluar ne ferr.   A nuk do te ishte nje gje e tille shtazarake dhe barbare?  

I

----------


## Shën Albani

ilir, 

plotesisht me vend, pajrtohem me ty...cdo komb e ka Zotin e vet, se Zoti nuk ka dereguar profet ne kombe tjera per vrare pastaj te tjeret....

----------


## Mila

E kush tha se ne kohen e Ilireve njerezit nuk kishin frike nga zotat?
Frike per frike, me mire frike nga nje zot se sa nga gjithe ata!
Por ama eshte e vertete se atehere, nga do qe te vinin,njerezit i respektonin zotet e te tjereve dhe nuk mundoheshin te konvertonin ndonjenjeri ne dhune. Kjo, ndoshta eshte ajo qe sot duhet te mesojme nga lashtesia

----------


## Nellye_pr

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nuk  eshte   e  vertet  qe qdo komb  e ka zotin  e  vete,po  te  ishte  nje gje  e  tille   nuk  do  te  ekzistonte  Toka  dhe  te  gjitha  plannet  qka i dime  dhe   qka nuk i dim   me nje  precizitet  te  ketill   qe  ne asnje  moment   nuk ndeshen  me njera tjeter po  secila  lundron  neper orbiten  e  vet,   
Po  ta  shohim  komunikacionin  atehere  do  shohim  se  edhe  per kunder   perpjekjeve  nuk  ka  rregull  ne  te ,  nje  prishje  e vogel  edhe  me dhjetra  te  mbytur  pra  kjo   eshte  argument  se RRegullin    i venduar   ne  kosmos  eshte  nga    KRIJUESI   i  qdo   gjeje  dhe mbizoteruesi  i vetem dhe  i  plote  fuqishem i  gjithe dituri.
Para   ardhjes    se  profetit   Muhammed a.s  ka pase te  derguar  per  nje popull  dhe  per nje vend  po  ardhja  e tij dallon  nga   ato   ajo  eshte  per  ,mbare   njerezim  mshire   nga  ana  ZOTIT    dhe   dalje  nga erresira  ne  drite.
   tung

----------


## Iliri88

"Nuk eshte e vertet qe qdo komb e ka zotin e vete,po te ishte nje gje e tille nuk do te ekzistonte Toka dhe te gjitha plannet qka i dime dhe qka nuk i dim me nje precizitet te ketill qe ne asnje moment nuk ndeshen me njera tjeter po secila lundron neper orbiten e vet, "

Kur flitet per gjera te tilla me kaq siguri, zakonisht na jepen disa ekuacione matematikore te cilat e vertetojne nje gje te tille.  Por kerkesa #1 e feve semitike eshte se ndjekesi i saj duhet te kete nje besim te verber ne zotin e Izraeliteve.

----------


## Nellye_pr

Nga  e  more ti   kete  se  isralitet  e  kan  nje zot e te tjeret  e  kan  zotin  e tyre  pasi qe  ata nuk e  besojn  zotin e  israeliteve,

Duhet  ta  kemi   te qarte  se  Ai eshte  nje  ZOT   krijuesi  dhe  shpikesi  i  gjithe  asaj   qfar  shofim   dhe  asaj  qe nuk  e  shofim,
e   sa per     israelitet  ata  nuk din   qe tjeter  veq  se  te bejen  crregullime  ne toke   siq    e verteton  edhe  puna  e  tyre   se  ata  jan  pjesa me   e poshter  e     mbare  njerezimit ,  vetem jan  fitil ndezes   dhe    frigacak   kur nje   femij  me  gur  e  ndjek  nje   tanke  ...

----------


## Shën Albani

Cdo fe ka Zotin e vet, ne menyre dklarative thuhet se kemi te njejtin, por ne fakt, ata kane karakteristika tjera. Ate qe lejon njeri, tjetri te denon, per ate qe te denon njeri, tjetri te shperblen. 

Dhe pse duhet Zoti te jete i izoluar dhe i vetmuar, pse duhet te jete vetem nje Zot ?

----------


## iliria e para

Ti qe i quan ILIRET shtazarak dote duhej te mendosh pakez se kush je ti dhe kush ishin ILIRET. Iliret kan qene me te civilizuar ne ate kohe se sa jane sote disa shtete te lindjes.Se paku ishin te njohue si mjeshter per ndertimin e anieve dhe si detare , po sot ka shtete qe nuk jane te njohura per asnjesend pervec barabari, e as nuk kan anje ndertim pervec fushat me Mak(qe jane per droge).

E sa per Zot do ju them keshtu, se edhe Ai duhet te kete ndonje "minister" te brendshem, jashtem, te mbrojtjes, turizmit, s"shpirterizmit" etj. Nese eksiston "shejtani" duhet te kete edhe 
zonja edhe mbreteresha edhe apostuj etj.
Perndryshe kushe e krijoj "shejtanin"?

Ti qe beson ne Abrahamin, Jesusin, apo Muhamedin, edhe ne te tjeret kemi te drejte te besojme ne tjerat´,  njejte si ai ne Indi qe beson se lopa eshte e shenjet, njejte si ai qe beson ne Buda, njejte si ai qe beson ne Darvinin.

----------

